# medical insurance for baby



## ana_maria (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, i'm moving with my family to KL in february and i would really appreciate some info on the medical insurance/ health care facilities. I'm 30, my husband is 35 and my baby girl will be 1year and 4 months old when we will get there. Although we are all three in good health with no prior medical issues, am a little stressed out about the local health care system, in particular traveling with such a young baby. 
thanks


----------



## logosho (Dec 20, 2011)

In Malaysia, the government hospitals will have you wait for a long period of time although you are just going there for a normal checkup. But it is CHEAP.
My grandma had to go there as early as 6.30am just to queue up. Her turn was at 9.30am

For private hospitals, it costs you more.

Guess it will be good if you have medical insurance with you in Malaysia. Your job and your age affect the amount that need to be paid for the insurance.


----------

